# bester cpu kühler



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (25. Dezember 2010)

*bester cpu kühler*

Hallo allerseits,
welcher CPU Luftkühler ist der leistungsstärkste??

Er soll einen Phenom 2 X6 1090T kühlen oder einen i7 870


----------



## Kaffee und Kuchen (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: bester cpu kühler*

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Noctua » Noctua NH-D14 CPU-Kühler - 140/120mm bitte^^


----------



## PEG96 (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: bester cpu kühler*

Die zurzeit besten sind in folgender reihenfolge:
Danamics LMX Superleggera (der Hersteller is aber pleite)
Thermalright Silver Arrow
Thermalright Archon und Noctua nh d-14


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: bester cpu kühler*

Dazu gehört aber auch noch der Mugen2 und vor allem auch wegen seinem niedrigem Preis.


----------



## Gast20141208 (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: bester cpu kühler*

Es geht aber um den leistungsstärksten und nicht um den mit dem besten 
P/L-Verhältnis.


----------



## ReaCT (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: bester cpu kühler*



Fadi schrieb:


> Es geht aber um den leistungsstärksten und nicht um den mit dem besten
> P/L-Verhältnis.



Nach dem Noctua ist er aber der leistungstärkste nach PCGH Print


----------



## Lios Nudin (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: bester cpu kühler*

Rangliste nach Kühlleistung (Einkaufsführer Kühler 01/2011 pcgh-Print):

1.) Thermalright Silver Arrow
2.) Thermalright Archon
3.) Danamics LMX Superleggera
4.) Noctua NH-D14
5.) Scythe Yasya + Zalman CNPS 10x Performa
6.) Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B


----------



## KaitoKid (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: bester cpu kühler*

Zwar nicht Luft, aber trotzdem gut: Corsair H70


----------



## -Masterchief- (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: bester cpu kühler*

Noctua NH- D 14 !!!
Oder die möchtegern Wakü Corsair H70.. Sie ist noch was stärker...


----------



## Bruce112 (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: bester cpu kühler*

wo ist den Megahelm Problimatech in deiner Super liste Kühler


----------



## Kaktus (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: bester cpu kühler*

Da fehlen einige in der Liste. PCGH hat auch nicht alles getestet was es gibt, wie auch, ist ein bisschen vie verlangt. Aber mit den genannten macht man nix falsch. Wäre eben noch die Frage.... willst du @ Stock laufen lassen, soll übertaktet werden? Wie hoch willst du maximal den V-Core einstellenß Interessiert dich die Lautstärke und wenn ja wie sehr?

Ansonsten ist hier jede Empfehlung Nutzlos.


----------



## elohim (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: bester cpu kühler*

1. Thermalright Archon oder Thermalright Silver Arrow
2. Noctua D14
3. Thermalright Venomous X oder Prolimatech Megahalems


----------



## johny (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: bester cpu kühler*

Hi,

habe seit ein Paar Tagen den Noctua NH-D14. Ein riesen Teil - musst aufjedenfall die kompatibilität mit deinem Gehäuse, Mainboard (muss komplett demontiert werden!)... prüfen!

Habe meinen i7 920 (D0) auf 3,6(200MHzx18) übertaktet und die CPU-Temp (55°C) ist genau so wie beim Boxed-Kühler (nicht OC). Die einzelnen Kerne sind 8-10°C kühler als mit boxed. Gehäuse CoolerMaster Staker 831.

Der einbau ist kinderleicht, einzig die WLP war besch... aufzutragen (aber fürs erste mal hats gut geklappt^^)...

Würde dir aber eine andere WLP empfehlen - Flüssigmetal. Die soll um die 5°C einsparen!


----------



## elohim (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: bester cpu kühler*

zwei neue Reviews des Thermalright Archon auf stark übertakteten i7 sagen dass der archon mit einem Lüfter besser kühlt als der Silver Arrow und der D14 mit zwei und ist damit noch wesentlich leiser als die beiden: beeindruckend!!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und der zweite



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xmatzelchenx (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: bester cpu kühler*

Hallo ich möchte mir den Thermaltake archon kaufen. Ich hoffe das es passt.

Ich habe ein Corsair Obsidian 800D passt der Kühler ins Gehäuse?

Wenn ja ist der Kühler kompatibel mit dem EVGA Classified3?

Wenn ja passt der Kühler auch mit meinen 6 GB Corsair Dominator...

Wenn mir jemand die Fragen beantworten könnte dem wäre ich sehr 

dankbar.


----------



## euihyun2210 (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: bester cpu kühler*

ins 800D passen gefühlt 2 Archons rein, so groß ist das Gehäuse 
mit dem Classified 3 und den Dominators wird es auch keine Probleme geben - der Archon wird ja gerade damit geworben, dass man alle RAM-Bänke füllen kann


----------



## xmatzelchenx (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: bester cpu kühler*

Vielen dank..sorry das ich dich jetzt so frage, es geht alles seinen Gang der Kühler passt ins Gehäuse und der Kühler passt auf das CF3, passt der Kühler in beiden richtungen auf das CF3??

Bei pc cooling steht: _*Bitte beachten Sie, dass der Kühler aufgrund der Höhe von 170 mm  nur in Gehäuse passt, die mindestens 190 mm Breite aufweisen. Seitlich  im Gehäuse angebrachte Lüfter müssen gegebenenfalls entfernt werden...

Mein Corsair ist komplett fast 23 cm breit.

Ich habe ihn mir mal bestellt aber den mit den zwei Lüftern.
*_


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: bester cpu kühler*

welche von den Kühlern passt denn in das Thermaltake Armor jr. ?


----------



## Kaktus (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: bester cpu kühler*

Na.... nimm ein Maßband und mess doch einfach mal selbst aus wie viel Platz du hast. Die Höhe der Kühler steht auf jeder Herstellerseite. Ein bisschen Eigeninitiative kann man wohl erwarten oder muss man dir auch noch den Hinter abputzen?


----------



## xmatzelchenx (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: bester cpu kühler*

Hallo

Ich muss unbedingt was wissen.

Bei der Support Seite von Thermalright steht unter EVGA..also da sind alle EVGA Board aufgelistet steht das unter anderem der Kühler mit dem normalen Classified unkompatibel ist.

Ich bitte das sich jemand der vom Fach ist bitte meldet, ich muss jetzt wissen ob der Kühler auf das Classified 3 passt oder nicht?

Wenn ja ich habe 6 GB Corsair Dominator 1600.


----------



## sayyoubethere123 (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: bester cpu kühler*

Corsair Cooling Hydro Series (H50 oder H70) is the smart choice


----------



## elohim (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: bester cpu kühler*



xmatzelchenx schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich muss unbedingt was wissen.
> 
> ...



das problem ist dass vermutlich keiner diese kombination bestitzt.


hier ist ein bild, auf dem du siehst wieviel platz über dem ram frei wäre bei entsprechener ausrichtung.
andersrum sollte es kaum möglich sein auf Grund des gigantischen NB Kühlörpers. 
Ich denke das könnte bei der Kombination echt knapp werden, so dass ein h70 vermutlich die einzige möglichkeit sein könnte, wenn du eine high end kühllösung suchst. Ich kann da aber auch nur nach den Bildern gehen...

http://www.dexgo.com/hardware/Bilder/thumb/535_22


----------



## xmatzelchenx (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: bester cpu kühler*

Vielen dank für deine Nachticht.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: bester cpu kühler*

is das corsair H70 zu empfehlen?

mein cousin hat das H50 und von dem bin ich nich so begeistert.

H70 oder einen von den fetten Luküs, was meint ihr??


----------



## Kaktus (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: bester cpu kühler*

Das H70 ist stark, aber auch sehr laut. Stärker als andere Luftkühler ist er auch nur wenn er von außen nach innen die Luft saugt. Was dein Gehäuseinneres aufwärmt. 

Ich bin kein Fan des H70 während das H50 wenigstens noch leise sein kann und ebenfalls recht Potent ist für Gehäuse mit beengten Platzverhältnissen. 

Ich würde eher einen guten Luftkühler nehmen.


----------



## -Masterchief- (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: bester cpu kühler*

Kaktus hat völlig Recht, ich habe mir die H70 auch gekauft (heute angekommen).
Allerdings bentuze ich sie zum benchen mit starken Lüftern dran (laut...) und Fenster teils auf


----------



## xmatzelchenx (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: bester cpu kühler*

Ich habe seit heute den Thermalright Archon, mit der 2 Lüfter kombination. Als ich den Kühler auf mein nagel neues Board montiert hatte viel mir auf das der Kühlerboden also da wo er auf der CPU aufliegt......

konnte ich den Kühler ganz leicht hin und her verrutschen, bei PC Cooling sagte man mir das das normal sei..also ich muss schon sagen der Support von denen ist absolut gut..die nehmen sich auch

mal viel zeit um den Kunden mal was etwas zu erklären, oder genauer zu übermitteln ich habe heute mit ihnen telefoniert, aber den Service den sie bieten gibt es wohl nirgenz sonst.


----------



## elohim (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: bester cpu kühler*

sehr schön, das alles passt! und zufrieden soweit?


----------



## xmatzelchenx (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: bester cpu kühler*

Jop..die Lüfter sind ganz besonders Silend, nur wenn man das nicht kennt von Thermalright mit dem leichten Bewegen es Kühlers am Boden nachdem man ihn fertig montiert hat, denkt man schonmal das etwas verkehrt montiert wurde, hatte den Kühler auch kurz darauf nochmal gelockert und wieder fest gezogen.. aber bei PC Cooling haben sie es mir ja bestätigt das es so sei. Die Temps liegen im idle zwischen so 27 und 33°.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: bester cpu kühler*

Also @Kaktus ich kann deine Kritik an der H70 überhaupt nicht verstehen. Ich habe momentan mein i5 760 auf 3800MHz laufen und bei Prime95 wird sie nicht wärmer als ca. 56 Grad und das bei einer Drehzahl von 800RPM bei beiden Lüftern und das ist so gut wie unhörbar. Allerdings muss ich sagen das ich die Lüfter ersetzt habe und zwar gegen zwei Scythe Slipstream 1900RPM. Ab 1600RPM kommt kein noch so starker Lüftkühler mehr an die H70 ran. Das heißt sie hat Leistung wenn du sie brauchst und kann aber auch extrem leise sein, wenn man die richtigen Lüfter benutzt. Was die H70 meiner Meinung nach zum besten CPU Kühler macht!


----------



## xmatzelchenx (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: bester cpu kühler*

Bei BFBC2 no oc habe ich 50° auf einem Kern maximal gehabt, da stimmt bestimmt wieder was nicht, wenn bei dem Test ein i7920 mit 4 GHZ und über 1.3V blos etwas über 50° wird.


----------



## elohim (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: bester cpu kühler*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ab 1600RPM kommt kein noch so starker Lüftkühler mehr an die H70 ran. Das heißt sie hat Leistung wenn du sie brauchst und kann aber auch extrem leise sein, wenn man die richtigen Lüfter benutzt. Was die H70 meiner Meinung nach zum besten CPU Kühler macht!



ich hab den zwar selbst noch nicht getestet aber es gibt genügend Vergleichstests die dem widersprechen, unter anderem der, den ich in diesem thread schon gepostet hab:
Sprzeda? p?yt g?ównych | FrazPC


@matzelchen:

dabei handelt es sich um die Temperatur differenzen, sprich: du musst noch die raumtemperatur dazuaddieren, was dann irgendwas um die 75°C als tatsächlich gemessene Temp. bedeuten würde. 
Deine 50°C sind aber evtl trotzdem etwas hoch... ??


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: bester cpu kühler*

Was heißt widersprechen? Ich habe die H70 hier und werde doch wohl wissen was ich da gepostet habe?? Oder denkst du das ich es mir aus den Fingern sauge und einfach was daher plappere?


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: bester cpu kühler*

Würde ein H70 in meinem kleinen gehäuse überhaupt sinn machen?

Ich meine ich hab vorne nur einen Lüfter der Luft ins Gehäuse bläst, reicht das überhaupt aus?


Hab das Thermaltake Armor Jr.


----------



## elohim (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: bester cpu kühler*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Was heißt widersprechen? Ich habe die H70 hier und werde doch wohl wissen was ich da gepostet habe?? Oder denkst du das ich es mir aus den Fingern sauge und einfach was daher plappere?



du meintest, dass die h70 der beste luftkühler sei. Viele Vergleichstest, wie der von mir gepostete widersprichen dem. was ist denn da nicht zu verstehen?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: bester cpu kühler*

Erstens hab ich ja gepostet das ich die Lüfter ausgetauscht habe und zweitens habe ich auch geschrieben das wenn die Slipstreams auf 1600RPM laufen erst dann die H70 jeden Luftkühler überlegen ist. Ich weiß sehr wohl was ich schreibe und es entspricht auch der Wirklichkeit.


----------



## elohim (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: bester cpu kühler*

ok, um mich wieder auf geposteten test zu beziehen, sind  also die slipstream auf 1600rpm über 5 grad besser als die h70 stocklüfter auf 2100? ich will dir auch gar nix vorwerfen, nur gibts wie gesagt einige tests die dem widersprechen. mit stock lüftern, referenzlüftern oder sonstwas.
ich kann mich da auch leider nur auf diverse vergleichstests verlassen, da ich selbst nicht sämtliche auf dem Markt erhältliche luftkühler getestet habe.


----------



## euihyun2210 (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: bester cpu kühler*



elohim schrieb:


> ich hab den zwar selbst noch nicht getestet aber es gibt genügend Vergleichstests die dem widersprechen, unter anderem der, den ich in diesem thread schon gepostet hab:
> Sprzeda? p?yt g?ównych | FrazPC


der von dir gepostete Link bezieht sich auf den *A*70 und nicht auf den *H*70


----------



## elohim (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: bester cpu kühler*

ups, danke für die berichtigung, da hat wohl wer nicht genau hingeschaut, sorry.

ein anderes, richtiges bsp:  
Technic3D Review: Thermalright Silver Arrow CPU-Kühler im Test | Seite 5: Testlauf/Temperaturen Standard | Kühlungen


----------



## xmatzelchenx (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: bester cpu kühler*

Hallo elohim..

Die Temps liegen im idle bei 27-33° und beim spielen von BFBC2 so ca 48° maximal auf einem Kern..das alles im Standardtakt geht das so in ordnung?


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: bester cpu kühler*

welchen kühler sollte ich am besten nehmen. den H70 möchte ich nicht.


Der Kühler soll einen i7 2600k kühlen und in dem thermaltake armor jr. super kühlen.


----------



## elohim (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: bester cpu kühler*



MasterOfDisaster 407 schrieb:


> welchen kühler sollte ich am besten nehmen. den H70 möchte ich nicht.
> 
> 
> Der Kühler soll einen i7 2600k kühlen und in dem thermaltake armor jr. super kühlen.





elohim schrieb:


> 1. Thermalright Archon oder Thermalright Silver Arrow
> 2. Noctua D14
> 3. Thermalright Venomous X oder Prolimatech Megahalems


...............


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: bester cpu kühler*

ok ich kann mich nich entscheiden zwischen noctua und thermalright silver arrow


----------



## elohim (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: bester cpu kühler*

hast du  hohen RAM? dann Noctua
ist dir einfache Montage wichtig? nimm Noctua
ist dir Laustärke wichtig? dann Thermalright
sind dir 1-3 Grad bessere Temps wichtig? dann nimm Thermalright
hättest du gerne PWM Lüfter? dann Thermalright


----------



## XxTheBestionxX (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: bester cpu kühler*

ich kann jetzt an meinem alten zalman 9500 und dem dfi lanparty board den lüfter in der dfi software im win steuern geht das bei neuren lüfter nicht mehr? Er soll nicht selber regeln sonder ich möchte ich regeln können mit ner software.


----------

